# Soil Test



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Finally did a soil test, it's been years overdue. I am lacking some Potassium. Need to lime a little in the back (probably from pine tree's and dogs?) I ordered a big back of sulfate of potash (granular) and will be laying that down, What else should I be doing? The suggestions throw me off a bit for front lawn they want me to apply high phos in the front when it's right where it needs to be. Any suggestions would be awesome!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Calcitic lime. You dont need more phosphorus. Potassium is needed. Finding it locally will save you $$$. Sulfur is also low. If you use SOP for potassium then it will help with sulfur too.

Your soil cec is low. This means it can hold nutrients as good. Try to apply half rate twice a month instead of once per month.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> Calcitic lime. You dont need more phosphorus. Potassium is needed. Finding it locally will save you $$$. Sulfur is also low. If you use SOP for potassium then it will help with sulfur too.
> 
> Your soil cec is low. This means it can hold nutrients as good. Try to apply half rate twice a month instead of once per month.


g-man. Thanks, about how much should a 50lb bag of SOP run? 
you wrote in your soil guidelines you should apply..
Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50. Apply at 2lb/kqft/monthly. This will also provide some sulfate sulfur the plant needs too. It can be hard to find. Go to the hometown folders in the forum to ask someone local to your state for sources.
You say monthly. How long would I be doing this? for the entire growing season? And do another test next year?
And for the half rate does that apply to all nutrients I apply N and SOP? 
Thanks again, my grass looks better this time of year than it ever has, especially the front, so when I get the Sulfur and K squared it'll only help. 
Thanks G-man! 
'


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A 50lb bag of SOP is around $30. You will be applying potassium for a while. The main question will be how much you loose because of the low CEC. Try to mulch mow to keep the nutrients in your yard. Re test next year to see how much it moved. I target 150 - 175ppm for potassium, but above 37ppm is good per MLSN approach.

Yes half rate applies to all soil nutrients.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> A 50lb bag of SOP is around $30. You will be applying potassium for a while. The main question will be how much you loose because of the low CEC. Try to mulch mow to keep the nutrients in your yard. Re test next year to see how much it moved. I target 150 - 175ppm for potassium, but above 37ppm is good per MLSN approach.
> 
> Yes half rate applies to all soil nutrients.


Ok, thanks alot! I found some online for 57 dollars with shipping for a 50lb bag, I'm going to get it. I called around some stores here and no one has it. A few had MOP but not SOP. 
Thanks again for feedback, I already did the lime (already had some Dom Lime in the shed) I've been applying it the last few years just guessing, so I wasn't that far off. 
Glad I did the test, now I have a focus of what I need to do.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > A 50lb bag of SOP is around $30. You will be applying potassium for a while. The main question will be how much you loose because of the low CEC. Try to mulch mow to keep the nutrients in your yard. Re test next year to see how much it moved. I target 150 - 175ppm for potassium, but above 37ppm is good per MLSN approach.
> ...


where did you find online for 57?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> A 50lb bag of SOP is around $30. You will be applying potassium for a while. The main question will be how much you loose because of the low CEC. Try to mulch mow to keep the nutrients in your yard. Re test next year to see how much it moved. I target 150 - 175ppm for potassium, but above 37ppm is good per MLSN approach.
> 
> Yes half rate applies to all soil nutrients.


Why is your target for potassium so high relative to the acceptable range?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bhutchinson87 if you read the mlsn approach, is is not a real acceptable range. You have to calculate how much you have + how much you use + how much to replenish. Mulching vs bagging and cec will also affect how much is lost from the soil. Given all these variables, I think it is easier for me to target a higher number, so you have a buffer. Ridgerunner did a very detail explanation of you want more details and to follow it closer to the minimum level.

Maybe I should target 125 to save some $$.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@bhutchinson87 The term "acceptable" is inaccurate. For what it's worth, so is the term "optimal." The scale/bar graph reflects statistical probability. Levels that fall within the "medium" range have a 50/50 chance that additional nutrient will induce a plant/turf response in a "medium" CEC soil. A level that falls into the "very low" range will have a 75-100% chance of a response, levels that fall into the "very high range will have a 0-25% chance and excessive levels will have 0 probability.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Not sure if anyone has ever used this site before https://www.7springsfarm.com/potassium-sulfate-granular-sop-0-0-50-sulfur-17-50-lb-bag/ is where I found the 50lb bag of SOP, shipping was reasonable for a 50lb bag, I payed around 60 bucks with shipping and will be receiving it monday (that's about 5 days from when I ordered.) They have a variety of fertilizers on there.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> Calcitic lime. You dont need more phosphorus. Potassium is needed. Finding it locally will save you $$$. Sulfur is also low. If you use SOP for potassium then it will help with sulfur too.
> 
> Your soil cec is low. This means it can hold nutrients as good. Try to apply half rate twice a month instead of once per month.


I just realized today, I put on Dolomitic Lime. My brain played a trick on me, and I switched calcitic vs dolomitic in my head. So I ended up putting Dolomitic Lime that I thought had Calcitic properties (no magnesium) 
I guess I'll have even higher magnesium levels now. Woops! 
It'll buff out.


----------

